# חתונה בזמן לימודים??



## lior1121 (24/11/14)

חתונה בזמן לימודים?? 
אוקי, אז לאחר שכבר שאלתי בנוגע למקומות ומחירים ואיך להתחיל לארגן חתונה- ובאמת עזרתם לי- אני אנסה את מזלי שוב.
אני ובן זוגי סטודנטים. אני בשנה א' והוא בשנה ב'. הלימודים לשנינו די עמוסים (אבל שלו יותר, הרבה יותר).
בהתחלה חשבנו להתחתן בספטמבר. זה הזמן האידיאלי כי זה כבר אחרי כל המבחנים והעבודות ועמוק בתוך החופש- יש מלא זמן לכל האירגונים וקדם מסיבות וכו' וכו'. אבל עדיין יש עוד חודש שלם אחרי אם נרצה לצאת לירח דבש, או סתם להירגע ביחד.
*אני אציין גם שמאוד חשוב לנו חתונה קלילה, טבעית, מקום פתוח ולא מעושה וקיצ'י, פשוט וטבעי. חשבנו על שישי בצהריים אבל קצת ירדתי מזה.
עכשיו אני מתחילה להבין כמה ספטמבר זה חודש יקר להתחתן בו. רק מלחפש גן באזור המרכז התייאשתי מהמחירים (הכל מעל 300 ש"ח!). 
אז חשבנו אולי על חתונה בזמן הלימודים. בחורף. (ספציפית חשבתי על סוף מרץ, לפני פסח). 
במצב כזה יכול להיות שלא נוכל לעשות אפילו לא את קבלת הפנים בחוץ. וגם יכול להיות שיהיו מועדי ב'/מועדי הגשה לעבודות בסמיכות.
למישהי יש תובנות?
האם זה כזה נורא חתונה בזמן הלימודים?
האם יש זמן אידאלי בזמן הלימודים חוץ מהחופש?

תודה לעונים!


----------



## ronitvas (24/11/14)

אנחנו ארגנו את החתונה בזמן הלימודים 
למעשה, הבחינה האחרונה של המועצה (ראיית חשבון) של גילי הייתה ממש ממש ממש לפני....
אני לקחתי יותר אחריות כשהוא למד והיה עסוק בלימודים ונעזרנו יותר באבא של גילי - שהתעסק עם אירועים לא מעט בחייו.
אני חושבת שהפקטור התקציבי הוא חשוב, ולכן לא הייתי פוסלת חתונת חורף, או פשוט למצוא תאריך לא בחודשים הכי יקרים. 
את תמיד יכולה להיעזר גם בחברת הפקה - זה לא תמיד יוצא מאוד יקר. 
אם תרצי עזרה ו/או המלצות, אשמח


----------



## butwhy (24/11/14)

רק מנסיוני לספר ידעתי 
אנחנו התחתנו כשהייתי בתחילת תואר שני.
אצלי זה מאוד הסיח את הדעת - בעיקר התקופה של הארגונים. רואים הבדל בציונים של המבחנים שלי, נגיד. ואני אציין שבכלל לא כל כך בער לי להתחתן (ניסיתי במשך חודשים לשכנע את בעלי שנעשה איזה טקס רק שנינו וזהו, בלי חותמת רשמית ובלי אנשים).
אז אם יש לי עצה כאן, היא שאם הציונים חשובים לכם, תשתדלו לארגן כמה שיותר מהדברים לא בתקופה של מבחנים או עבודות חשובות. אם זה רק מבחנים בשביל לעבור, אני מאמינה שלא תהיה בעיה. אופציה אחרת היא לדחות לתחילת הסמסטר הבא, בנובמבר נניח. ככה אפשר לארגן את הרוב בחופשת הסמסטר, ולהתחתן בתחילת סמסטר, תקופה שהיא יחסית יותר רגועה ופחות קריטית מבחינת הגשות ומבחנים. אני לא יודעת אם זה מוזיל משמעותית כי מעולם לא בדקתי גני/ אולמות אירועים.
ואגב חתונה קלילה, טבעית, במקום פתוח - אנחנו התחתנו בפראג ואז עשינו אירוע לחברים בפארק


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (25/11/14)

תלוי מה לומדים 
ועד כמה הלימודים אינטנסיביים.
ארגון חתונה גוזל זמן. לדבר עם ספקים, לראות אולמות - זה הכל זמן. כמה זמן פנוי הלימודים מאפשרים לך?
תחשבי על זה כמו על קורס נוסף - אבל לא כזה שבו רק צריך לשנן חומר למבחן, קורס רציני, עם תרגילים להגיש כל שבוע, ומבחן נורא קשה בסוף, אבל בלי אופציה למועד ב'.


----------



## ronitvas (25/11/14)

אהבתי את התיאור 
בטוח שאגנוב לך אותו בעתיד


----------



## SupermanZW (26/11/14)

יש לכם מספיק עומס גם ככה, למה כל כך דחוף לכם להתחתן במהלך 
הלימודים? לדעתי עדיף לחכות עד אחרי שתקבלו את הדיפלומות.


----------



## gingerie23 (27/11/14)

דעתי היא 
שלא כדאי להתחתן בזמן לימודים, חתונה היא דבר מאוד מעסיק, אם באמת חשוב לך לעשות אותה כמו שצריך לדעתי כדאי שתחכו עד שתסיימו את התואר בשביל מה למהר.. בנוסף, אם אתם רק סטודנטים איך תוכלו לממן את החתונה? לא חבל להיכנס לחובות כשיש לכם עוד לשלם שכר לימוד?עם זאת, אם ההורים שלכם מממנים את האירוע (אני לא מאמינה בדרך הזאת אבל משום מה יש אנשים שזה מקובל עליהם) ולא אכפת לכם שהם יעשו את כל הסידורים אז לדעתי התקופה הכי נורמאלית להתחתן היא ספטמבר-אוקטובר, כשאלה תקופות מאוד יקרות.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (27/11/14)

אנחנו התחתנו בדצמבר והייתי סטודנטית 
אני לא זוכרת אם בעלי היה אז בתואר שני או לא...
אבל מה שכן, היו לי מבחנים ועבודות לפני ואחרי וזה לא כזה הפריע לי.
מסתדרים עם כל דבר בסוף 
&nbsp
האמת שהלימודים לא היו שיקול מבחינתי באיזה חודש אתחתן.. אני בחרתי חורף כי אני לא אוהבת את הקיץ (חום, לחות וכו'...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל תאריך יש משהו פחות נוח, אם זה חורף - יכול להיות גשום / קיץ - שרב מטורף, מחירים, לימודים וכו'.


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (27/11/14)

השאלה המענינת כאן היא 
מה למדת?
&nbsp


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (27/11/14)

אני אישית... 
למדתי תקשורת (מודה שהתואר יותר קליל מתואר אחר שלומדים כל יום 10 שעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
אבל תוך כדי עבדתי משרה מלאה פלוס, כך שזמן פנוי לא היה הרבה.
בעלי למד תואר שני במנהל עסקים (עשה תואר בפחות משנה, מסלול מקוצר כך שכל סמסטר היו לו מלא מבחנים...).
&nbsp
פשוט הייתי מאוד ממוקדת מטרה. הייתי בהמון אירועים לפני והיו ספקים שכבר ידעתי שאותם אני רוצה, נפגשנו וסגרנו. 90% מהאירוע אני זו שתיכננתי.
מה שלקח קצת זמן זה בחירת האולם, ראינו 3 אולמות וסגרנו על השלישי. אחרי שסגרתי את הספקים הגדולים (אולם, צלם, דיג'יי וגם מגנטים) באותו שבוע, היו לי 7 חודשים די פנויים לחיפוש שמלה (שגם הלך ממש מהר) וכל הדברים הקטנים האחרים (תכשיטים, נעליים וכו').
מה שיצר לחץ היה שבוע החתונה עצמו שהיינו צריכים לעשות אישורי הגעה + סידורי הושבה.
אבל חוץ מהשבוע הזה הכל הלך חלק מאוד.
&nbsp
ד"א, הרבה מחברותיי התחתנו במהלך התואר (חלקן לומדות תארים "כבדים" וחלק עשו 2 תארים במקביל). הכל תלוי לדעתי איך לוקחים את זה...
ואם יודעים שיש עומס ורוצים להיות בראש שקט אפשר לקבוע תאריך שנה קדימה גם כך שיש מלא זמן לתיכנונים, לפגישות עם ספקים ואין מה להיות בלחץ לסגור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&nbsp


----------



## renit (29/11/14)

לדעתי זה אפשרי, אבל יש כאן אבל 
ראשית כל- זה תלוי בפניות הנפשית שלכם... 
עד כמה אתם מוכנים לזה שהולכת להיות תקופה שהיא גם ככה מלחיצה (חתונה) ובמקביל להלחץ מתקופה מלחיצה לא פחות (מבחנים). 
מקווה שלא יהרגו אותי כאן אבל- מה לגביי החברים שלכם? סטודנטים גם כן? כמובן שהחברים הכי הכי טובים יהיו נוכחים, אבל יכול להיות שיהיו כאלו "שיוותרו" אם אם באותו סטטוס כמו שלכם ולא יעמדו בעומס, או יגיעו ולא יישארו עד הסוף. 
אם אתם חושבים שזה מתאים לכם, אז לכו על זה- כי יש בעיניי ים יתרונות- גם המחיר זול יותר (יש לכם חבילות באיזיווד ממש מוזלות לחורף ) וגם לא צריך לחכות עכשיו  עוד חצי שנה ולהשאר מאורסים ובסטרס תמידי על החתונה, וגם כי אין פה באמת כזה חורף אז יש מצב שכן תעשו קבלת פנים בחוץ... אנחנו עומדים לרוב על יומיים גשם בשנה.. 
בקיצור- באופן כללי אני בעד , בעיקר כי יודעת שהמחירים בקיץ קופצים אל על וזה מתסכל ממש!! 
בהצלחה


----------

